# bootloader



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

So are we going to be able to unlock the bootloader on this?


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

If you want to get technical, the bootloader isn't locked







it is quite happy to accept an unsigned kernel.

The issue is rather different, that the Secure Boot Key is unknown, it isn't so much part of the bootloader as a bootrom mechanism for usb transfers.

This is not something that can be bypassed, bootrom is not writeable, and no known exploits exist in the Tegra2 bootrom


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

But kernels and things like cm9 are a go? I get mine tomorrow, just trying to be ready.


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

wera750 said:


> But kernels and things like cm9 are a go? I get mine tomorrow, just trying to be ready.


CM9 is not even anything near ready, and no they are not a go, if you get a transformer on a newer OTA update you will not have a root exploit to flash kernels.
The bootloader will accept an unsigned kernel, but you need a way to flash it.

Of course if you get a prime, then no, that is a different kettle of fish entirely, Prime does have a locked down bootloader, and no nvflash capabilities


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

lilstevie said:


> CM9 is not even anything near ready, and no they are not a go, if you get a transformer on a newer OTA update you will not have a root exploit to flash kernels.
> The bootloader will accept an unsigned kernel, but you need a way to flash it.
> 
> Of course if you get a prime, then no, that is a different kettle of fish entirely, Prime does have a locked down bootloader, and no nvflash capabilities


I completely understand how this all works. So there is no cwm or root for the prime? And I have ran some cm9 on my gnex....


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I completely understand how this all works. So there is no cwm or root for the prime? And I have ran some cm9 on my gnex....


With the latest update I haven't heard if it can be rooted or not. Most devs are waiting for the ICS ota to push forward with development since the ota should be coming in the next month.

Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world.
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I completely understand how this all works. So there is no cwm or root for the prime? And I have ran some cm9 on my gnex....


I mean CM9 is nowhere near ready for our devices, CM9 is alpha on some devices, not even near that for the TF101, even further away for the TF201 (prime).

As it stands, no, there is no way to flash cwm to the prime even with root. root exists if you do not have the latest OTA update using razorclaw


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Just called tech support and they said the bootloader will not be unlockable. Mine is going back to the store. Ill wait for another tegra 3 I suppose. Too bad too =(

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

youre really going to trust tech support about the bootloader when we have all of these awesome devs nearly doing the impossible every day? also, there is a big difference between between a locked bootloader and an encrypted one...just sayin...


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

It's encrypted with 128-bit AES. See the news on the front page of the site.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe it will be open for development soon though 

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/03/asus-taiwan-says-bootloader-unlock-tool-is-coming-ice-cream-sandwich-available-january-12/


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

Asus has stated they will provide an unlock method that will void the warranty. And ics update on 1/14.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

I <3 voiding warranties







Have done it on every phone i've owned over the past 2 years (which is up to 4 now).


----------

